# 6 3/4" speakers in front doors of 90 sentra??



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

According to crutchfield a 6 3/4" speaker will fit in the front doors but your limited to a depth of 2" and they said the speaker won't clear the factory door panel (of course not) , and that you would have to use the grilles that came with the speakers, My speakers are 2 1/2 " deep, I don't have a problem using a spacer between the speaker and the door or using the speakers grilles, but has anyone else done 6 3/4 " speakers in their front doors and how did you do it? I don't want to have the speakers sticking out too far and looking stupid, but I don't want to buy new ones at this time either. any ideas?


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

I had the same problem, my speakers are really deep so they didnt clear the door, a little spacer between the door and the speaker corrected that problem, and with the door panel back on you couldnt tell the difference and they sound perfect.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Russia said:


> I had the same problem, my speakers are really deep so they didnt clear the door, a little spacer between the door and the speaker corrected that problem, and with the door panel back on you couldnt tell the difference and they sound perfect.



So you mounted yours with the door panel off? Than reinstalled the panel over the speakers? I looked at pics of sentra's on sounddomain.com and most with non-factory speakers looked to me like they were mounted thru the door panel?


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Hmm..I have a 1996 dude, the door panel has to come off to install aftermarket speakers...are your speakers out in the open? I didnt realize it was an early model...do u have a pic or something?


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Russia said:


> Hmm..I have a 1996 dude, the door panel has to come off to install aftermarket speakers...are your speakers out in the open? I didnt realize it was an early model...do u have a pic or something?





well, I figured if I had to space my speakers out slightly because they're to ddep that I would remove the panel, take out the original speakers and if my speakers cover the hole in the door panel I would reinstall the panel and mount mine from outside the door panel, that way I can space them out to clear the window mechanism and use the grilles that came with my speakers. No I don't have a pic right now it's a 1990 , all the panel has is a little round grille over the factory speakers, If I was to mount the speakers behind the panel it would probably stick out and look stupid, going to try some things tomorrow after work, let you know how it goes, thanks


----------

